# Can dog take Zyrtec for allergies



## deucedown (Apr 16, 2008)

Does anyone have experience talking to a vet about there dog having allergies and taking zyrtec for it?? I have a 58 pound yellow lab and she keeps nibbling on her butt. Only really happens when the weather gets hotter...I live in the northeast. Every summer she also naws on her front legs. Prednisone works but I have to get a perscription for that and it is also a steriod so I'd like to find something safer and more accessible.


Thanks


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

What has your vet said about it?


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

You need to take your dog to the vet! I would not give your dog Zyrtec unless the vet prescribes it. Pred can be very helpful, so why not use it to help your dog?


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Call your vet. There are other alternatives. There are otc meds that you can give. Your vet can tell which ones and give you the dosage. Long term effects of pred cause health issues for dogs. (Liver and kidney.)


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Labs are very prone to food allergies. What do you feed her? A better-quality food might clear up the whole problem. Don't give her any medications without talking to the vet first.


----------



## emmamom2 (Apr 4, 2008)

Only happens when it gets hotter... prednisone is eventually dangerous.- very dangerous. 
Yes- you can try Zyrtec. It used to be rx only now it's otc (with generics). I'd give it a try in the evening food. it's safe for dogs., 10mg (1 tab) above 90 lbs, 1/2 tab for those under.

pull up a study- certrizine dog- 

you'll find that it's partially effective


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

emmamom2 said:


> Only happens when it gets hotter... prednisone is eventually dangerous.- very dangerous.
> Yes- you can try Zyrtec. It used to be rx only now it's otc (with generics). I'd give it a try in the evening food. it's safe for dogs., 10mg (1 tab) above 90 lbs, 1/2 tab for those under.
> 
> pull up a study- certrizine dog-
> ...


Emmamom 
while this may be true, the poster should not be giving their dogs over the counter medication OR RX medication without first having the vet take a look at the dog.... what they could be diagnosing as allergies may be something completely different..... and getting health advice beyond the basics from an uknown person on the internet is not something that should be encouraged. 

Going to the vet and letting the vet diagnose and prescribe is usually the route we like to take. 
s


----------

